# Central Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The Open is a Quad with an out of order flyer.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results
1st-#14 Alley H/Rck Stawski O/ Bill Berning
2nd-#17 Ray H/John Ketzner O/Bob & Ann Heise
3rd-#6 Tom H/Steve Yozamp O/Thomas Varley
4th-#15 Cracker O/H John HoffmanN

RJ-#3 Quinn Chris Brando
JAMS- 7,10,18,22

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates. It's great when y'all are @ the same FTs.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the land blind

1,2,3,6,7,8,10,15,20,23,26,29,31,34,35,36,38,39,40,43,44,45,46,47,50,52,53,57,62,64,65,66,67,68,
72,73,74,75,76,78,80,81

42 total


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 1st-#14 Alley H/Rck Stawski O/ Bill Berning
> 2nd-#17 Ray H/John Ketzner O/Bob & Ann Heise
> 3rd-#6 Tom H/Steve Yozamp O/Thomas Varley
> ...


Thanks for the results Brenda.

CONGRATS to the Heise's boy Ray out of their Ace... on the Derby 2nd and Handler John Ketzner. Way to go!! 

Also, have to give a shout out to Alley a Ruger pup... Congrats.. & to all!

Barb


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Ten said:


> Thanks for the results Brenda.
> 
> CONGRATS to the Heise's boy Ray out of their Ace... on the Derby 2nd and Handler John Ketzner. Way to go!!
> 
> ...


Ditto to Heises & John on Ray's Derby 2nd! John is also Ray's breeder, btw.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 1st-#14 Alley H/Rck Stawski O/ Bill Berning
> 2nd-#17 Ray H/John Ketzner O/Bob & Ann Heise
> 3rd-#6 Tom H/Steve Yozamp O/Thomas Varley
> ...


Alley~Owner-Bill Berning Handler~ Trey Bullard
Cracker ~Owner-Jack Hoffman Handler ~ Elizabeth Dixon
Quinn ~ Owner-Chris Brandl Handler ~ Matt Johnson
CONGRATS TO ALL !!


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

I would also like to congratulate John, Heise's, and Ray. John does a heck of a job with them young dogs!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the waterblind

3,4,7,8,9,11,13,15,17,18,19,20,21,22

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

3,8,13,17,18,19,21,22

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

3,6,8,15,23,26,31,35,38,43,44,45,46,50,62,65,66,67,68,72,75,76,80,81

24 Total


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the continued updates.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Is Beans running this?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes ma'am. She did. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind
5,6,7,9,10,14,16,22,23,24,27,30,35,40,41,43,51,53

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#21 Jilly H/ Rick Stawski O/Tracy Auchstetter
2nd-#22 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#8 David H/Charlie Moody O/Rhett Hobgood
4th-#17 Forrest H/Dan Sayles O/Spencer Buerkle
RJ-#19 Alley H/Rick Stawski O/Bill Berning
JAM-3

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to those that placed & finished.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Results:

1st: Mr. Dave Davis with Tripp

2nd: T T T Tia

3rd: Mr. Steve Yozamp with Pete

4th: Mr. Charlie Moody (Sorry, don't know which dog.)

RJ: Gracie

Jams: Dottie & Boots

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results
1st-#22 Pete O/H Bob Zylla
2nd-#35 Balley O/H Wayne Skochenski
3rd-#16 Snerdley O/H Laura Parrott/ John Parrott
4th-#41 Yogi O/H Louie Churack
RJ-#51 Arctic O/H Paul Hanson
JAMS- 2,3,24,40

CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Bob and Pete! Nice weekend!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 1st-#22 Pete O/H Bob Zylla
> 2nd-#35 Balley O/H Wayne Skochenski
> 3rd-#16 Snerdley O/H Laura Parrott/ John Parrott
> ...


AM Jams were 23-Oscar Hasenbank, 24-Dakota Gibson, 40-Axl Rose-Heise

Open, Charlie Moody took 4th with #26 Duke

Congratulations to Dave Davis, aka Chief, on his Open WIN!!! WHOOT! WHOOT!!!!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the updates! We that are now attending the trial, appreciate your time and effort in keeping us up to date.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Bob Zylla and Steve Yozamp on another awesome weekend with Pete! What a ride!

rita


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

*CONGRADS to Wayne and Bailey. 
2 trials 2 placements in a row.
Get that win!!
Sue*


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Big Congrats to Bailey and Wayne, great weekend, keep it going!!! Another ribbon for the Wednesday training group, 3 trials with 4 placements!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> AM Jams were 23-Oscar Hasenbank, 24-Dakota Gibson, 40-Axl Rose-Heise
> 
> Open, Charlie Moody took 4th with #26 Duke
> 
> Congratulations to Dave Davis, aka Chief, on his Open WIN!!! WHOOT! WHOOT!!!!


Congrats, Ann, with Axl and ditto the big whoot whoot to Dave with the win!!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Huge Congrats to Bob and his running mate BIG Pete!!

A 2nd HUGE Congrats to Wayne & Bailey!! The Wednesday night crew is looking good as Robbie mentioned.

GREAT JOB to both of you!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ann and Axl on the Am jam!

rita


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Ragin' River Roxx for her JAM in the Derby. Roxxie's owner is Tammy Bell; her handler is Charlie Moody. A nice pup; she is on her way.

Helen


----------

